# TKO for nWo........



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Apparently the nWo crew put together a little plan to try and take me out..... I barely survived the pummeling!! See the damage below from...

massphatness
longknocker
Fishbeadtwo
rck7o
Smitdavi

and....


Big Vito..... I know it was you! (Nice try just putting nWo as the return addy)



Thank you very much.......y'all will be hearing from me....when I have some free time!! :gn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r:r:r

Great hit.
Nice to see your butt on the other end of a beating.:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Great hit fellas!

More to come:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome hit you guys!!:tu:tu

As for *free time*, everyone is safe for the next 18 years:r:r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hahaha.... like the little wrestling figures. Great hit fellas!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

What, no free time, Patrick????


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Thank you very much.......y'all will be hearing from me....when I have some free time!! :gn


Yeah, but you just had a little one... so they're probably safe for like... what? 18 years?

Nice hit, fellas.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

You & I have never really interacted, Sir. But I have eyes, and I can see. Your generosity has not gone unnoticed, and when I was asked by some guy in Wisconsin to join in on the fun, I didn't hesitate to say "Hell yeah!"

Here's to you, Patrick! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Bwaaahahaha! Not like you didn't have this coming or anything. 

Great hit, great target - gotta love this place. :tu

.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

what?

:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Super Hit Guys!!!:tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great hit guys! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh....Thats one of the best hits Ive seen....


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Well deserved Patrick for everything you do around here. :ss

And you "bombers" are just great BOTL's. :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Smoke em in good health Patrick! :tu


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

...:dr...


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice hit NWO............Patrick just enjoy the smokes in your "free time"


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Awesome hit you guys!!:tu:tu
> 
> As for *free time*, everyone is safe for the next 18 years:r:r


:r you got that right

Great hit guys!


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Patrick: You need plenty of smokes in order to enjoy your "break time"!:r

Enjoy, Bro!

Greg


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

:r They busted a cap in yo ass, Patrick!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Great hit! :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice hit! You'll be sure to have lot's of time to take care of those... since you'll be up making bottles:r


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

TKO indeed! I bet it hit you and you hit the ground...
:tu
ENJOY!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Way to go guys !! 
Patrick happy smoking!!!
Your little girl is adorable!!!!


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Nice job fellas.

4 Life.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*The Hits Just Keep On Coming....*

Here's the latest damage...... 2 from yesterday...

1st Bobarian with a very, very tasty selection of some aged sticks + 2 offerings from Taboo which I haven't tried yet. Also.... a chocolate cigar (not pictured) for my wife. Thanks Bob!!!

and the second bomb was from a mystery man from Michigan who's identity is still unkown to me!! (for now) More tasty treats + a few aged sticks!!! Also, a tubed "Its A Girl" cigar....very thoughtful. Thanks Michigan Mystery Man!!!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Great hit Guys!!!..It's nice to see Patrick get :bx *smacked* :bx around a bit.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

massphatness said:


> You & I have never really interacted, Sir. But I have eyes, and I can see. Your generosity has not gone unnoticed, and when I was asked by some guy in Wisconsin to join in on the fun, I didn't hesitate to say "Hell yeah!"
> 
> Here's to you, Patrick! :tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd: Patrick is a great BOTL, often we overlook the most deserving brothers. This time we did not!:r:mn:gn


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

HAHA!!! Great hit!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*The hits just keep on coming....*

Here's the latest damage!!

Silverfox decided to get in on the action!! He sent me an awesome selection of "short" smokes.....just what I'll be needing now that I'm on Daddy duty!! :tu

Thanks Shawn!! I'm looking forward to all of these!! :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Jus when you thought it was safe huh Patrick? :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice hit guys (you too Perry).............enjoy the smokes Patrick


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is just one great run. What more can you say?


----------

